# [SOLVED] dead pixel

## ysbeer

i have two iiyama 24" LCD screen with TFT back light that i bought 3 weeks ago.

Today on one screen i discovered a tiny black dot, which does not go away when tabbing it either with my finger or with a pointy object with a damp cloth around it, also running several dead pixel videos on youtube for a few hours did not fix it.

Question: will it automatically go away after a while? does that happen in some cases? is there any other way of fixing it? i searched on Google but i am out of options so i thought i might try it on the Gentoo Forum..Last edited by ysbeer on Sun Jul 24, 2016 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ysbeer,

Dead pixels rarely recover.  If the LCD is supposed to be pixel perfect, send the display back.

Read the fine print.  Many displays are not pixel perfect and have a defect specification.

If you bought one of those, expect dead pixels.

----------

## frostschutz

I had a dead subpixel once... there was no way to fix it. I actually wrote a program that "massaged" specifically only the affected pixel so you could work normally otherwise but it didn't do anything at all. No result. Maybe you have better chances with a pixel that still works but just "stuck" on the wrong color. I don't know. Dead is dead. I chose to keep the display anyhow. Replacing it also had its risks (at the time it was either dead pixel or backlight bleeding or flickering/ghosting/...) and mine was perfect save for that one dead subpixel, which I eventually learned to ignore.

----------

## ysbeer

after a few hours running pixel fixing videos on youtube and tapping the pixel with a pointy object with a damp cloth around it, the (dead black) pixel seems to became more light-black grey instead of solid black, but it might be my own optical illusion.

i remember on my MacBook with Retina screen (4k screen) i had 2 frozen pixels (white dots) but they seemed to be almost twice the size of the (dead black) pixel i have right now on my iiyama screen. :-S

----------

## frostschutz

If you overdo it with the pointy objects it will soon look like picasso  :Laughing: 

One bad pixel is not that bad, thousands of them clumped together is a different story altogether.

----------

## ysbeer

what do you think should i take the effort of unplugging the screen, boxing it, and brining it back to the store? or just ignore the little black dot?

it seems the dead pixel fix videos on youtube are not helping  :Sad: 

----------

## ct85711

 *Quote:*   

> what do you think should i take the effort of unplugging the screen, boxing it, and brining it back to the store? or just ignore the little black dot? 

 

In the end, it's up to you.  You can just live with it if it's not that bad or not.  I know people that's returned stuff for more minor things than that.

I've had multiple screens that had dead pixels and keep them because i felt it wasn't worth the effort to take them back.  To me, it wasn't that much of a big deal as a single pixel isn't much compared to the rest of the screen.

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

Take it back.

It's one thing having a pixel die after some use but brand new out of the box isn't something you should settle for IMO.

----------

## krinn

read warranty, some have 0 pixels and some have some dead pixels tolerance, but there's an amount trigger, if it's your case, do or pray that more pixels becomes dead so you can use warranty.

I suppose it depend on countries, you should also note that dead pixels have categories, black ones are not the same as white/shiny ones.

And you have also localisation, pixels close to edge might not be count the same as pixels close to center.

I know it sucks, but from iiyama, you might expect a good warranty.

----------

## ysbeer

the store i bought the screens from, is finding out the warranty and is letting me know the results tomorrow. 

oh and does 1 black dead pixel mean 1 red 1 green 1 blue = 3 dead pixels ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ysbeer,

Not always.  Each sub pixel in a TFT display has its own controlling transistor.  Its these that are defective at manufacture time or fail during use.

Nominally, each pixel has a red, green and blue subpixel.  Some designs have two green subpixels.

Look at the black pixel and its top and its aligned neighbours, (usually vertical) with a magnifying glass.

Display alternate red, green and blue fields.

You should be able to see which sub pixel(s) have failed. Viewing a white field will confirm it.

If you look very carefully, you can see the transistors too. Look for a dimmer than the rest of the sub pixel area in the corner of the sub pixel.

Due to the light sensitivity of the human eye, the thin film transistors (TFT) will be most noticeable in the green sub pixels.

----------

## ysbeer

the store i bought my screen just contacted me: i can send the screen back to iiyama with no costs, and they will repair/replace it.

however i will have to settle with 1 screen less for about 2 till 3 weeks, but i guess that is still worth it.

----------

## krinn

that's bullshit from your store, less than a month, i think everyone could expect a brand new screen.

if you sent it to iiyama, they will do that: pickup your screen, give you another one that was repair, repair your screen, give it to next customer.

so you'll get a used screen.

----------

## ysbeer

the store replaced the screen with dead pixel for a brand new iiyama screen within one day  :Smile: 

----------

## frostschutz

Congrats. So how many dead pixels does the new screen have?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

